# 30 Gallon Planted tank, intend to add German blue rams. Stocking ideas needed



## zoso (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello All,
I'm new to PlantedTank site and finding my way around a lot of wonderful articles and discussions on forums. I'm not really a newbie to fishkeeping (had an absolutely stunning Oscar for the past 5 yrs and others before) but definitely new to having a planted tank with community fish. I need advice on stocking my 30 US Gallon low-tech planted tank (which I have finished cycling).

I'm absolutely in love with *German Blue Rams* (Mikrogeophagus ramirezi) and want to have a pair in my tank. I also want to add a schooling group, maybe *neon/cardinal tetras*.

Right now the tank has *6* Hybrid Endler's Livebearers and *3* Pure Wild Stock Endlers Livebearers (Poecilia Wingei). Note: *all Endler's are males* and they look quite splendid in the tank, adding a lot of color (so wouldn't really want to move them to another tank in order to accommodate my desired community).

*So current stock :* 9 Endler's Livebearers

*Intend to Add:*
2 German Blue Ram (a pair of male & female)
8-10 Neon/Cardinal Tetra

*If Possible, would like to add:*
4 Neon Dwarf Rainbows
2 Corydoras

So now I need your expert advice as to how I can go about stocking my aquarium without crowding and maintaining harmony. It would be wonderful to get your thoughts on it, so that I can make the right decision.


----------



## NWGBR (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a 55 with a fry about 60 German blue, about 4 months old + mom, 15 neon, 5 angels (koi, Vail, marble) all different, 3 otos, 2 SAE, and some clear ghost shrimp. Big clean up crew but they all do good. If the rams breed then that's when the aggressiveness come out of them, not so bad but they can punk some fish I know that.


----------



## zoso (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you NWGBR. I made an error while mentioning the tank capacity  it's actually 30 US Gallon tank.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

In my 29g I have:

3 GBR
12 Black Neon Tetras
1 Cockatoo Apisto
2 Otos
4 Amano Shrimp

I just added the GBR and Apisto on Thurs. Was supposed to be 2 Apistos but one didn't make it so Matt13 is sending me another this week.

If you want tetras you should go for ones that inhabit the top half of the tank. Neon and Cardinals will inhabit the middle/bottom half and that might get the GBR's a bit miffed as they hang out at the bottom half of the tank and will make an area of their tank their turf.

The GBR's have decided to take the bottom right half of the tank and the Apisto the other side with the Black Neons hanging out on top playing by the current.

While I have a pretty decent size school of Black Neons and they all hang out together if they get towards the bottom half my 3 GBR's will run in and shove them away. Even a big school of tetras would rather not mess with cichlids lol.

You also have to take into account water temp. You need at least 80deg water for GBR so make sure you stock tetras and other fish that can take the temp. Right now I have my tank set to 81F and everyone is doing fine.


----------



## zoso (Jul 28, 2013)

*Thank you.*

@gus6464 Thanks mate. Well yeah I know GBRs can get territorial, and my guppies swim all over the tank, so kinda wondering if I'll have to move my guppies to another tank or to my backyard pond, in order to avoid the possibility of GBRs chasing them out constantly. :/ 

I initially got the guppies to cycle the tank, since they are super hardy and inexpensive, but they actually look quite splendid in the tank and would be disappointed to move them to the pond.

I'm currently planning on adding maybe 8-10 tetras in a week or so and see how it goes. Then once my LFS gets the GBRs, I'll add em to the tank and allow them to make their territory n stuff, and if the guppies are bothering them too much, then will move the guppies to the pond where there are a million other guppies 

Regarding the temperature, thank you. will do a check on that and make sure its fine for all the species I'm planning to add and regulate it accordingly.

Please feel free to throw in any other ideas or combinations of species for stocking and I'd be glad to get all your inputs, as I'm quite new to having a community tanks. Used to have a cichlids in pairs before.

Cheers.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Neon dwarf rainbows? As in Irian Red, P. paskai? I would say have 6, but they're expensive. Oh, and def more cories. Cories need groups almost as much as tetras!


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Neon dwarf almost always refers to M. praecox. But I'll second the need for more corys, you could easily fit a good size group of 8 or so in there. Same with the rainbows, I'd add a couple more to the school.


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

I'd suggest Hatchetfish, splashing tetra, pencilfish (all upper water column dwellers) to avoid any aggressiveness with the GBR. As for corydoras, maybe a small school of Pygmies or Habrosus. Psuedomugils are a great choice for another upper dwelling occupant, but not particularly South American. Ever thought about some SA Killiefish? Might be another option.


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Dec 26, 2010)

Rams do best at temps of around 85, so you might want to think about getting some species that are more heat tolerant, such as Corydora sterbai & cardinal tetras.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

zoso said:


> *So current stock :* 9 Endler's Livebearers
> 
> *Intend to Add:*
> 2 German Blue Ram (a pair of male & female)
> ...


1 GBR pair
9 Livebearers
5-6 clean up crew (cory, oto, etc...)
8-10 of a schooling fish or 5-6 of those rainbows (pushing it)

Avoid fin nippers as they will stress your endlers. Look for fish that are happy in a range of 80-85. Most tropical fish prefer schools so keep that in mind.



mnemenoi said:


> Psuedomugils are a great choice for another upper dwelling occupant, but not particularly South American.


Psuedomugil are georgeous rainbow fish that couple be kept in this aquarium. I plan on keeping roughly 15 gertrudae with my GBR trio but keep in mind that the females of those family have a shorter lifespan.


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Mr. Limpet said:


> Rams do best at temps of around 85, so you might want to think about getting some species that are more heat tolerant, such as Corydora sterbai & cardinal tetras.


There's a lot out there saying they need 82+, although I've never seen as high as 85 mentioned as the "sweet spot"

My personal experience differs though. Mine were just fine at 78-80F.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Mr. Limpet said:


> Rams do best at temps of around 85, so you might want to think about getting some species that are more heat tolerant, such as Corydora sterbai & cardinal tetras.


85? Rams can do fine at anything above 80. I have my tank set to 81 and they are fine.


----------



## Psychedelic (May 25, 2013)

I have 2 gbr and one Bolivian amongst some other fish in my 40g and the rams are perfectly fine. I wouldn't go below 78 degrees though


----------



## Psychedelic (May 25, 2013)

Mine is set to 79 btw


----------



## zoso (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you all for your valuable inputs and advice! Really appreciate it!

I have run into a small lil problem. I got my shipment of pair of GBRs 20days earlier than expected. Had no choice but to drip acclimate them and add them to the tank (haven't got around to adding my school of cardinal/neon tetras yet). My intention was to add the GBRs at the end, but was unfortunately left with no choice 

I have opened a new thread and need help in identifying the sex of my GBR pair and have a small lil suspicion if they are suffering from fin rot! :O Hope you guys can check out the below thread and help me out! Would really appreciate it! Cheers.

New Thread Link:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3965737#post3965737
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3965737#post3965737


----------

